

Show HN: Backtick – A console for bookmarklets and scripts - JoelBesada
http://backtick.io/

======
lox
I tried creating an "Add to Pinboard" backtick command:

[https://gist.github.com/lox/7312183](https://gist.github.com/lox/7312183)

The script works fine in Chrome's console, but fails as a backtick script.

Aside from that, icons served from http show mixed content warnings on https
pages. Would be good to require icons are either data uris or https.

~~~
JoelBesada
Ah, thanks for reporting. It seems that having comments in a command messes up
the execution, that's obviously something I'm going to fix ASAP. For now, just
remove the comments and it should work.

You're right about the mixed content thing, I should make sure to use HTTPS
urls on all icons. Data URIs would be convenient, but it would make the amount
of data that is fetched on first run (to get all default commands)
unnecessarily big.

------
MrOrelliOReilly
I seriously love this and am already making some commands for personal use :)

However is there currently a way to pass parameters to a command? Right now
I'm using window.prompt() to get user input. It'd be nice if I could enter
something like 'mycommand:parameter1,parameter2'. Maybe an excuse to fork the
repo...

Great work though!

 __EDIT __I had only been using the extension on backtick.io before, but when
I use it on other pages the console does not appear. This appears to be a
problem with the CSS - when I inspect element on the page I can see that the
HTML has rendered. By default opacity is set to 0 on the #console div -
setting it to 1 fixes the problem.

~~~
JoelBesada
Adding parameters to commands is something I've got planned for a future
release, just need to figure out an elegant way to do that.

Have you updated to the latest version of Chrome? I have never run into the
problem you're describing.

~~~
crashandburn4
I'm having a similar problem, except when I'm pressing backtick nothing
happens at all, the __backtick__ div stays empty. similarly, it works fine on
the backtick website Chrome 29.0.1547.57 on arch linux.

EDIT: in the interests of clarity, pressing the backtick the first time
injects an empty __backtick__ div into the page nothing further happens.

EDIT: Fixed with update to latest chrome. Thanks for the extension, seems
great.

------
ps4fanboy
I thought this was for bookmark searching, that would have been far more
useful.

~~~
shijie
I was hoping the same. I was nearly giddy with excitement, then I tried
searching... no dice... re-read the description... ah.

I might try making this a reality. It'd be incredibly useful.

~~~
JoelBesada
I'm sorry to let you down, but what you're describing is not what I have
visioned for this. But hey, if you're going to create this on your own, the
source code for Backtick is available on GitHub
([https://github.com/JoelBesada/Backtick](https://github.com/JoelBesada/Backtick))
if there's anything you need to know!

~~~
ps4fanboy
Free software is never a let down.

------
xbryanx
This is a nice idea and the design is elegant. However, I already use Vimium's
"b" key command for this, and it comes with so many other features too.

~~~
JoelBesada
Thanks! Vimium's "b" hotkey is not exactly the same though.

Backtick comes with a bunch of bookmarklets already available without you
having to save them to your browser first. I'll also keep adding more commands
to it as I get suggestions and find more to add.

The point is, Backtick allows you to discover new bookmarklets just by
searching in the console while Vimium only has those that you've added
yourself.

~~~
Walkman
Please add pineapple bookmarklet: [http://pineapple.io/discussion/bookmarklet-
released](http://pineapple.io/discussion/bookmarklet-released)

------
k3n
Compatibility and UX qualms aside, this is a really fun little project.

It'd be fun to bake something like this into your app even, which I'm sure
you've considered, but it'd make a nice little poweruser/admin tool,
especially for those who prefer keyboard over mouse. For instance, I'm
picturing Github with their command-bar backing it.

------
crashandburn4
Really like this, I think something that would be really helpful would be a
repository website where you can collect any of these commands similar to will
bonds package control. Automatic downloading doesn't have to be configured to
start with, simply a central searchable place for people to share and find
backtick commands. Thanks again.

------
m-app
Cool! Created a Pocket command from the bookmarklet, went really smooth:

[https://gist.github.com/michielappelman/7319013](https://gist.github.com/michielappelman/7319013)

------
Flenser
I use GleeBox to execute the hundreds of bookmarklets I've found and created
over the years.

[http://thegleebox.com/](http://thegleebox.com/)

------
jimmcslim
I'm finding that it swallows the first keystroke after `. So `fontBomb results
in ontBomb appearing in the popup.

Windows; Chrome 30.0.1599.101

~~~
JoelBesada
Are you using Vimium, or some other extension that listens for the ` key? If
so, you should be able to fix that problem by either rebinding the Backtick
hotkey to something else in the settings, or by unbinding the ` key from the
given extension.

If you're using Vimium, add "unmap `" to the custom key mappings in the
advanced options.

------
lightyrs
This is phenomenal but I feel a lot of people are not understanding its
purpose. Perhaps you could better explain what it's really for.

------
splatzone
Fantastic. I would never have thought of that. Great execution.

Is there a repository of bookmarklets that this could hook into?

~~~
JoelBesada
The ones you see on the demo page is what comes with Backtick out of the box.
I'm constantly adding more bookmarklets to the default list, just tweet at me
at @JoelBesada if you want to suggest anything to be added.

------
wesley
Any chance of this coming to Safari too?

~~~
JoelBesada
Since my time is limited, I try to keep the scope of the project down to
something I can handle. This means I'm currently only focusing on Chrome, but
if anyone wants to port the extension to other browsers, the source code is
available on GitHub for them to fork.

------
sushi
This is awesome. Quite possibly one of the best solutions I have seen so far
to manage bookmarklets.

------
krrishd
for some reason,the only site that backtick is working for me on is the
backtick site itself.

------
abimaelmartell
not working on spanish iMac keyboard...

~~~
JoelBesada
You can change the hotkey from the extension settings.

------
elwell
upvote for fontBomb!

